# Room 101 Brass Knuckle Scissors



## CRA Ambass Lloyd (Dec 2, 2011)

The Room 101 Brass Knuckle Scissors are truly a unique design. :clap2: Designed by Room 101 jewelry & Room 101 cigars designer/owner Matt Booth took a new look at the scissor concept and using his unique take on design revamped them beautifully.

The actual knuckles will only come up your fingers to the middle knuckle area unless you are a very small man or woman. "My wife can put them on like a set of rings." That being said the fit is actually very comfortable to use. I have never really been a scissors guy. I prefer punches unless I'm smoking a torpedo. For me the less crown damage the better. But these have quickly started taking over my Xikar Xi's as they are just fun to use.


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

very cool. would come in handy if u need to fight someone off from stealing your stick as you cut it, perfect invention lol


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Cool cutter!


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Never tried scissors before but those are cool enough to make me want to try.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

They look very cool and if I could afford the ~$100 price, I would get them and the belt clip case.


----------



## CRA Ambass Lloyd (Dec 2, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> They look very cool and if I could afford the ~$100 price, I would get them and the belt clip case.


I got mine at an event. Bought a box of Numakimbi's and got 5 extra Room 101 sticks, t-shirt, scissors, poster and bandanna.


----------



## ChloBot (Dec 25, 2012)

would you consider selling those cutters?


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

That thing scares me. Looks like a hell of a weapon if you unscrew it and wear the knuckle set.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel (Nov 28, 2012)

That's a pretty sweet looking cutter.


----------



## sh40218 (Oct 26, 2012)

I would much rather have those than the $250 Zino's. I'm not a scissor guy, I'm married to a Palio 2x Guillotine. What does the case look like?


----------



## mpfuchs (Dec 17, 2012)

These look really nice, but I don't think I can justify another cutter right now...


----------



## border bandit (Feb 26, 2012)

If it interests anyone, I just got one off eBay for around $40. Said it was used, but I can't tell. Great conversation piece.


----------



## tntclip (Oct 14, 2012)

I use mine only when making cigars.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

I am still kicking myself for not buying a box of OSOK's when they came out. I would have gotten one of those for free.


----------



## Marcm15 (Aug 5, 2012)

Just an FYI to any Puffers in New York. These would be considered illegal and depending on who you were dealing with could land you in a lot of hot water. I know that you can probably buy them online or possibly even in some stores here but be careful if you choose to take them with you to a lounge or other public place.


----------



## border bandit (Feb 26, 2012)

Marcm15 said:


> Just an FYI to any Puffers in New York. These would be considered illegal and depending on who you were dealing with could land you in a lot of hot water. I know that you can probably buy them online or possibly even in some stores here but be careful if you choose to take them with you to a lounge or other public place.


So these fall under te brass knuckles law up there? That's too bad. Brass knuckles are illegal here in TX too, but there is an exception in the law books if there are considered collectors items or if their original design was not to inflict injury but that of something legal, like smoking cigars. Of course if some jackwad used it to cut off someone's finger, then of course it would be classified as a weapon.


----------



## grammworks_adam (Oct 31, 2012)

Those brass knuckle scissors can be a problem, i've been yelled at for a brass knuckle belt buckle before.


----------

